# Dually electric trolling motors on a canoe?



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

Recently got an Old Town Guide (14'7" and 70 lbs) and a Minn-Kota Endura 30. Was thinkin of pimpin it out by adding a 2nd Endura 30(or maybe even 36 or 40 thrust rating). Any thoughts/ issues regarding this? Any issues going with 2 difn't sizes or would two of the same size be better? Right now we're getting 11+ hours out of a single battery (not trolling much...batt has yet to run out on us)...with 2 motors may need to add 2nd battery depending...and put batt for it up front for wt balance)Do you think I'll be able to go 1.5 times as fast or greater with 2 Endura 30 motors (at the highest setting of 5)? Thanks (I'm no longer a purebread banker)


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Have you considered how your going to steer and control two separate motors at the same time? Personally, I would highly suggest just getting a single bigger motor.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

the two motors would only be used together when we're travelling larger distances to a difn't location on the lake/river. So we'd basically be going in a straight line. Don't think that will be an issue. Actually don' t think that would be an issue period. I might just look goofy with both arms contorted behind me. I do see two motors being a difficult when in shallow (banging props off bottom,etc, having to raise both). Thanks.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

if I could do it again I'd get a single larger motor, but I've already got the one. Plus having one on each side (vs a single larger on one side) will better balance the noo. But yes...I'd still prefer one larger one.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

You could probably hook the two together with some type of bar like people do with their kicker motors? I bet a canoe would move pretty good with 2 motors on it.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm not sure how much you'd gain in speed with 2 motors.though it would give more power,i i'm doubtful of a much greater speed gain.i think you'd get the best of both worlds by going with a single,bigger motor.it would reduce your run time,but get you there quicker.sell the small one,and hang a 55 on the back and you should almost be able to keep up with my boat


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

I have an Old Town Guide as well with a 28 lb thrust Minn Kota. I would be afraid of the second battery. With my single (albeit large) deep cycle battery and two adults, the gunnels aren't far from the waterline. My setup works well with just me. I added long enough power leads so that my battery is in front of the front seat. Makes for very good balance. 

Aside from the weight, there is no reason why you couldn't make it work.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

14'-7" canoe with two people, two motors, two batteries and some fishing gear! An accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Lake Milton Joe (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a Genonna 15'9" conoe and a 52lb thrust Minn-Kota Endura can run all day, have my transducer and speed & temp. attached to it, I don't use one battery all day. I used two batterys at first now only one. I don't know about using two motors.


----------

